# Stolen horse



## Rostam (11 August 2019)

Hi


----------



## Rostam (11 August 2019)

This is rostam  my caspian  pony  was on loan  to carl kawki who then past him on to susan Hanson and christine Richardson  who then past him on to someone else plz share all the authorise are involved


----------



## meleeka (11 August 2019)

Thereâ€™s no link


----------



## Rostam (11 August 2019)

meleeka said:



			Thereâ€™s no link
		
Click to expand...

 I cant see what you have put


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 August 2019)

More info?
Photo, location, identifying info of pony, all will help.


----------



## Rostam (12 August 2019)

I've sent a photo  Manchester walkden  last heard charline richardson may have sold or given him away someone's saying  preston they think


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2019)

Charline or Christine Richardson. Susan Hanson or Hampton.

How recent is the photo??


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 August 2019)

There is a FB group called "Trace my Horse UK", think there's also a "stolen" horses one too.........

The Trace my Horse UK might be able to help you??? If not, then someone on there would no doubt be able to point you in the right direction.

Feeling for you, what an awful situation.


----------



## Rostam (12 August 2019)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			There is a FB group called "Trace my Horse UK", think there's also a "stolen" horses one too.........

The Trace my Horse UK might be able to help you??? If not, then someone on there would no doubt be able to point you in the right direction.

Feeling for you, what an awful situation.
		
Click to expand...

He is already  on trace my horse ty


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 August 2019)

Rostam said:



			He is already  on trace my horse ty
		
Click to expand...

Can you post a link to that on here? Is there more information about him on Trace my Horse?

Ah, found it.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404743986463106/permalink/2375623089375186?sfns=mo


----------



## Rostam (12 August 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Can you post a link to that on here? Is there more information about him on Trace my Horse?

Ah, found it.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404743986463106/permalink/2375623089375186?sfns=mo

Click to expand...

I dont know how to link it  he could of been folded charline Richardson says she gave him away and she cant remember who to


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2019)

How awful for you, and all within a couple of days of going on loan. Some people are just vile.

Iâ€™m assuming the police have interviewed those involved, and I hope you have a resolution shortly.


----------



## Rostam (12 August 2019)

amymay said:



			How awful for you, and all within a couple of days of going on loan. Some people are just vile.

Iâ€™m assuming the police have interviewed those involved, and I hope you have a resolution shortly.
		
Click to expand...

They dont  have the resources they said


----------



## Amymay (12 August 2019)

Rostam said:



			They dont  have the resources they said
		
Click to expand...

The resources for what? Interviewing someone accused of handling stolen goods and selling on?  Rubbish.

In your shoes Iâ€™d be insisting very strongly that they do what theyâ€™re paid for.


----------



## Rostam (12 August 2019)

Yes the rspca says anyone handling him can  be prosecuted so thankyou  I know sue hanson had him then he got passed on to christine Richardson and her daughter  charline Richardson  says she gave him away  but she cant remember  who  to


----------



## hopscotch bandit (13 August 2019)

I thought there had to be paperwork that followed every horse that was given away or sold in this country??  Whilst I appreciate that these people don't appear to be the most honest I fail to understand how you can give away an living breathing creature and not remember who you gave it away to?  Sorry but it doesn't make sense.


----------



## be positive (13 August 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I thought there had to be paperwork that followed every horse that was given away or sold in this country??  Whilst I appreciate that these people don't appear to be the most honest I fail to understand how you can give away an living breathing creature and not remember who you gave it away to?  Sorry but it doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

I agree it sounds iffy that they cannot remember who they gave the pony to and suspect they are not being truthful but the 'paperwork' is meaningless, a passport is not proof of ownership so if it went with one from home to home fairly quickly it will be within the supposed 30 day limit to transfer and as no one will take responsibility to police that it is fairly pointless anyway. The only other paperwork required is a receipt which goes to the new owner to 'prove' they bought it most sellers will not keep a copy even if in theory they probably should in case there is ever any comeback. 
In this case it sounds as if they may have all been in it together and covering for the original owner who obviously has got into trouble over negligence.
I think the OP needs to put more details on, he may be a Caspian but if he does not have his proper passport someone could have no idea what they have got , a bit more info, age, any known traits, can he be ridden, I know he will be small, probably around 12 hands, but it would help to be more precise with height, a small detail may jog someones memory.


----------



## lar (13 August 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I thought there had to be paperwork that followed every horse that was given away or sold in this country??  Whilst I appreciate that these people don't appear to be the most honest I fail to understand how you can give away an living breathing creature and not remember who you gave it away to?  Sorry but it doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

They know who they gave the pony to originally but it has been passed on several times since and it is the last link in the chain who is claiming they don't remember where it went.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (13 August 2019)

Aha with you now!


----------



## Rostam (13 August 2019)

hopscotch bandit said:



			I thought there had to be paperwork that followed every horse that was given away or sold in this country??  Whilst I appreciate that these people don't appear to be the most honest I fail to understand how you can give away an living breathing creature and not remember who you gave it away to?  Sorry but it doesn't make sense.
		
Click to expand...

I know but that's exactly what they did


----------



## Amymay (13 August 2019)

Rostam said:



			I know but that's exactly what they did
		
Click to expand...

I canâ€™t understand why the police havenâ€™t interviewed the last person to have the pony. Why did they give you an incident number if theyâ€™re not prepared to investigate??


----------



## Rostam (13 August 2019)

They havnt got the resources to investigate  but they did say when I locate him they will be pressing charges if they can prove money charged hands for him


----------



## Amymay (13 August 2019)

Rostam said:



			They havnt got the resources to investigate  but they did say when I locate him they will be pressing charges if they can prove money charged hands for him
		
Click to expand...

They simply need to interview the person who last passed him on. I would be putting huge pressure on them to do so, before said pony is sold on again.....


----------



## Rostam (13 August 2019)

I have but there not got the resources


----------



## Amymay (15 September 2019)

Wonder if thereâ€™s any update?


----------



## Leo Walker (15 September 2019)

the pony is still missing sadly


----------

